# Agility in SoCal?



## Della Luna (Jul 14, 2015)

This forum hasn't been very active lately, but I figured I'd put the question out into the universe, on the off-chance someone had any recommendations.

Does anyone know of a good agility trainer/training center in SoCal? I'll be moving there for the winter in just over a month or so, traveling for my job (CO summers, CA winters... can't get better than that!!). It's a bit intimidating to do all this research over the internet, with no personal recommendations, but I'm slowly skimming through options. So far I'm looking at:

Happy Dog Agility
Agile Paws Dog Sports
Dog Quest Agility
and
Contact Point Agility

My "big goal" for this dog is to compete in AKC Invitationals. We shall see if that ever becomes a possibility, but I'm definitely looking to enter a competitive program, as far as classes. Everyone says there are tons of options in CA, but I just don't know where to start!! I'll be located in Thermal, but am willing to drive up to 3 hours (one-way) for a weekly class.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Contact Point is a nice facility, good reputation - I used to take herding lessons there and during their client appreciation days, both herding and agility folks would come out for fun runs. it's pretty BC heavy but I enjoyed my experiences there with my GSDs.


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

Have not trained with them personally but I know some of the people at Happy Dog and they're nice. Worth checking out! There are definitely a lot of options in SoCal, more than we have here in Colorado.


----------

